

The True Size of Africa (infographic) - mike_h
http://www.informationisbeautiful.net/2010/the-true-size-of-africa/

======
Semiapies
I'm puzzled why this one keeps popping up. I'm 34, and I had it hammered into
me in geography classes that Africa was the second-largest continent, second
only to Asia. And yet, people seem amazed by this.

I'm vaguely reminded of the story about a guy in NYC whose French coworkers
asked him about the best directions to the Grand Canyon - they wanted to drive
over to it that Saturday.

ETA: Mind, the linked projection correction is nice. I _thought_ France,
Germany, and Spain looked ridiculously large in that first one.

~~~
mike_h
Common errors contain information by their being common, and in this case I
think it's pretty cool information. Africa is rendered grossly smaller than
life in our minds due to a confluence of two bugs: 1) the usual 2D mapping
techniques distort scale (e.g., see google maps), and 2) our internal
representation of geo-size seems to implement a spatial compression on places
we have less information about.

